# What happened



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow, what happened to this place? Did the breeding police scare everybody off?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Been wondering the same thing. It's been like a graveyard on here all year.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

The whole site kind of took a dump if you know what I mean. I check it every couple of days but don't hang around very long


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

why? hopefully it will pick back up soon this is a good site


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

BROWNDOG said:


> The whole site kind of took a dump if you know what I mean. I check it every couple of days but don't hang around very long


That's pretty typical for the summer months. Once it gets a bit closer to the hunting season, everything picks up. Happens every year.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I know I'm an old phart, but the increasing level of immaturity and bickering pushes me away. I used to really enjoy the discussions. It seems there's little to enjoy anymore.
Sad
Burl


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

+1 what Burly said. I use some other sites too where political verbage is not allowed...at all. The level of civility will attract or deplete a site.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

..... its politics ?

Last time I checked politics are only allowed in two of all the forums on here, "hot topics" involving your state politics which you are thankfully involved in, and the "politics" forum.

Just think maybe you ought to reconsider that and look elsewhere for the real problem ( and I dont know what "the problem" is either)

I think we have a generally depressed population due to the state of the countries economy, a lot of people have more important things to worry about than hunting or recreation in general

but I could be wrong


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bob you're wrong 

The real experts with dogs are very helpful and seem even humble.

However (my observation only) when some of us novice dogs owners ask entry level or innocent questions there are a certain few that let us know how stupid we are. It's sometimes like that on other threads. I like to use sites like this as a tool to improve my knowledge not to be beat up on. :bop:

Who better to have as a friend in a depressed situation than ones dog :thumb:


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I saw that concern from another poster on here today. You know, there is NO SUCH THING AS A STUPID QUESTION. We were all stupid once. The problem comes when some one dog wonder gets on here to answer the legitimate question with bad information then belittles the person asking the question.

There's no reason to do that. Give the person a polite and honest answer and try to be helpful, not a hinderance.

I have really never noticed that about this forum and considered it one of the better ones out there. I must have had my head in the sand and missed something.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

There are 3 types of dog trainers out there...

One that is constantly digging and asking for more information about training a dog.

One that thinks they know everything about training a dog and doesn't appreciate input from other.

One that has forgotten more than most know about training a dog yet is open to discussion and continually learning new techniques and willing to help when anyone asks.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Also One that constantly disagrees with other's experiences/observations.

I've found that no matter what "issues" you may be having during training or with your dog, or with buying a puppy, there is almost always somebody who has gone throught the same thing. Their experiences will usually always help you out. It's just a matter of whether one wants to listen and learn from other experiences or not.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Maybe I've been to easy going with the moderation, if anyone thinks they or anyone esle is getting beat up for questions on here let me know via PM and I will work on straightening that out.

I am sorry if thats been going on I've had a lot of health problems for the last year and just dont have the fire to argue with anyone..

AS my friend gonehunting stated there are no stupid questions I try to keep this forum friendly and open, and politically free.

I dont get into the lab stuff much anymore because browndog and gonehunting have more expertise in that area than I ever had.


----------

